# Ipamorelin VS GHRP2



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

So I was on GHRP2 + Mod GRF (PurePeptidesUK) 3 - 5 times a day saturation dose for 4 months up until now. I'm now on Ipamorelin + Mod GRF (Tom's peptides) for a few days so far. Most of the time when I jab GHRP2 + Mod GRF in about 10 minutes I notice this hot flush in the head which is how I know it's working. I don't get that from Ipamorelin + Mod GFR however. Why is that? I have a few theories:

1. GHRP2 raises cortisol/prolactin and it's these that trigger the "hot flush" effect.

2. The "hot flush" is triggered by GH release, Ipamorelin GH release is considerably less than GHRP2, hence no hot flush.

3. Something else?

Another thing. We all know that Ipamorelin releases less GH than GHRP2, but what is the difference, really? 80%? 60%? 40%? Surely someone must know something about this otherwise where is this info comming from?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is mainly because of number 1 but IPAM does not create as an effective GH pulse as GHRP-2 (same as GHRP-6) but that is the trade off for a smoother reaction to it.

you can lower this reaction by lowering the dose, remember 100mcg is saturation dose it is not the only dose you can do and get results, when i used to use GHRP-2 i started on 50mcg for a while then stepped up, i now only use IPAM and Mod GRF as the flushing no matter how small was an annoyance......

the saturation dose for GHRP-2 is .8mcg per kg as you know it is slightly higher for GHRP-6 and IPAM (1mcg per KG) so GHRP-s is slightly more effective.


----------

